# Dean Lister vs. Josh Barnett in Metamoris 4.



## nordin (Aug 12, 2014)

I watched Dean Lister vs. Josh Barnett match in Metamoris 4. Beautiful fight. I like both fighters and both did great job, but this time Barnett demonstrated perfect strategy and execution. What was also interesting that he basically never deviated away from Catch wrestling principles and techniques: always made Dean carry his weight no matter what position, never lazy legs always on toes transferring weight to hips. Also he always made the position as uncomfortable as possible. For example when Dean ended up in turtle Josh immediately started to ride his calf/achilles tendon with his shin. Other times he dug his knee right on the bicep tendon or on cheek bone. Barnett also combined submissions like when he went after double wrist lock, he at the same time always tried to get the leg scissors around the Dean's neck. Also used he used a lot of cradles and even some ''little'' 3/4 nelson. The finish was crazy. Honestly I though that fight could go to draw, but not only that. Lister was finished with neck crank/compression choke. Yes, Barnett was bigger then Dean, but still it is crazy accomplishments since Dean hasn't really been submitted for more than 15 years. And he has fought and won some top heavyweights.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 12, 2014)

Josh totally dominated that grappling match.  A true showing of technique and movement from a dominant position.  Lister totally misjudged his abilities by basically pulling guard right from the get go.  That was a big mistake against a much bigger and stronger opponent.  It would have been one thing if he had been forced to the guard but to immediately just go there against Barnett totally played into his (Barnett's) game.  Having said that it was a great match to watch!


I just put it up on my blog here: The Instinctive Edge

Here is the video:


----------



## Danny T (Aug 12, 2014)

Something Erik Paulson expounds often is "don't flop to guard, attack with pressure, and don't flop to guard".


----------



## Steve (Aug 12, 2014)

I think you've nailed some of the main differences between BJJ and CaCC wrestling.  My opinion is that it's mostly about philosophy.  We like to think we're finesse guys in BJJ.  CaCC is about pressure, pain compliance and more pressure... and also technique.   

Josh is as good as it gets and it was fun to see such a good demonstration of both.  Personally, I think if Lister is 40 lbs heavier, it's a different match.  He's a big dude, but I think he was giving up at LEAST 50 lbs to Barnett in this one.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Aug 16, 2014)

FYI Video taken down 



-----------------

Last Saturday, Aug 8, 2014, Ralek Gracie's promotion, Metamoris, saw catchwrestler Josh Barnett face BJJ Black Belt Dean Lister, not lost in submissions only in 16 or 17 years... made 10 animated GIF highlights.


Nasty knee on face









The Sub









RESPECT!








7 more here:

Catchwrestler Josh Barnett submits BJJ Black Belt Dean Lister at Metamoris 4 (GIF Highlights) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 17, 2014)

Ah, so this is where all those catch wrestling fans came from....

I know a lot of catch wrestling fans are hoping that this match will make catch more popular, but it's not going to happen. Big sweaty guys in speedos isn't the best advertisement for mass market appeal.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 17, 2014)

Grapplers only care about effectiveness.  Actually Barnett really helped catch wrestling quite a bit with this match!


----------

